# New toys for this guy! Truck and Tractor pics.



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Just picked up my new tractor from the hardware store! Super excited to possibly use it tomorrow evening!

















RAKING IN THE DOUGH! payuppayup


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

What will be the main use of this tractor seeing as you have a plow aswell? That thing is sweet though! Mind telling me what you paid for it?


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

SnowFakers;1677626 said:


> What will be the main use of this tractor seeing as you have a plow aswell? That thing is sweet though! Mind telling me what you paid for it?


we do alot of sidewalk work.... tractor was built around doing sidewalks. It is a 2014 John Deere x758 All time 4wd, power steering, heated hard cab, windshield wiper, 24hp yanmar diesel. i paid just under 20 for it as setup. I plow both residential and commercial parking lots and the tractor w/ blower will help keep our productivity high.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

BossPlowMaster;1677631 said:


> we do alot of sidewalk work.... tractor was built around doing sidewalks. It is a 2014 John Deere x758 All time 4wd, power steering, heated hard cab, windshield wiper, 24hp yanmar diesel. i paid just under 20 for it as setup. I plow both residential and commercial parking lots and the tractor w/ blower will help keep our productivity high.


Thats awesome man. Sweet set up. You'll pound out sidewalks in no time with that thing.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Supposed to get 3"-5" tonight. Enough to kick all but a few of my contracts in... Picked her up just in time! Cant wait for it to freaking snow harder!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks cool, good luck with it.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice machine


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice tractor. Did you get much snow? We were supposed to get 4-5. We only got 1/2" so far. 
Hope you got enough to try out your tractor.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice tractor. What brand cab? Cozy? Did you get a mower deck with it or is it just a snow machine? I have a x475 with the 47 blower on mine. You'll love the blower. I have used mine 3 times total now and all I can say is WOW what a blast.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1679343 said:


> Nice tractor. What brand cab? Cozy? Did you get a mower deck with it or is it just a snow machine? I have a x475 with the 47 blower on mine. You'll love the blower. I have used mine 3 times total now and all I can say is WOW what a blast.


Curtis hard cab. I've only used it once other wise my guys use it. I didn't get the deck for it but I do plan to after the snow stops falling in spring! What hp is yours?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Mines 23 liquid cooled Kawasaki. I believe mine is a 03, and has 1720 hours on it. I wish I had a cab for mine. Contemplating building one for next year. I can't afford the price tag Curtis wants.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1679474 said:


> Mines 23 liquid cooled Kawasaki. I believe mine is a 03, and has 1720 hours on it. I wish I had a cab for mine. Contemplating building one for next year. I can't afford the price tag Curtis wants.


I hear ya. My cab setup alone was $5k then $3k for the blower and $11k for the tractor..... Atleast I got a free had and suicide knob out of the deal


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

BossPlowMaster;1679501 said:


> I hear ya. My cab setup alone was $5k then $3k for the blower and $11k for the tractor..... Atleast I got a free had and suicide knob out of the deal


HAHA well that makes it all worth it right there. Thumbs Up. Make sure to post pics of it in action. I am starting my vid collection for mine. Just need more snow so I can start a compilation video.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck and tractor look great!


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1679508 said:


> HAHA well that makes it all worth it right there. Thumbs Up. Make sure to post pics of it in action. I am starting my vid collection for mine. Just need more snow so I can start a compilation video.


Soon enough... Trying to get this years route tweaked and polished. Will shoot a video of the equipment in action because I want to make a "action video" for clean edge anyways ! Should be fun!


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

J&R Landscaping;1679512 said:


> Truck and tractor look great!


Thanks! Next is a skid loader


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Some more pictures.








Had to laugh at this one!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks nice! I decided to buy a Simplicity Legacy XL instead of a Deere. I regret my decision.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That would be sweet if your tractor could push that DXT! LOL wesport


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

scott3430;1680807 said:


> That would be sweet if your tractor could push that DXT! LOL wesport


HAHAHA I think I can push it... just lifting it would be a pain in the rear.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That's a nice looking tractor.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

That would be cool if the tractor could do it. Maybe a cat. 1 3point is in order. That would do it.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1723419 said:


> That would be cool if the tractor could do it. Maybe a cat. 1 3point is in order. That would do it.


They make the 3pt for my tractor. Here comes a back blade!


----------

